# Contractor Talk



## Kuba (May 3, 2009)

Any chance you guys can set up a check point and make this site strickly for Licensed/Insured REAL Contractors?

When i came to this site that is what I thought it was all about... Ultimately (for me) its begining to look like a freelancer forum for individuals probing pros for information on how to start a business...

Send them to the SBA or a journey school kk thank...

*rant off*arty:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

We have an awesome group of moderators (if I do say so myself) that do our best keeping those who don't belong out. 

If you or any other member notices something fishy, press the little red button and report it. It will be looked into.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

There is a checkpoint. It's called User Registration.

Unfortunately, the information provided by new users cannot be verified. So if a new user flat-out lies, there's no way to know it until they expose themselves in the forum.


Or are you volunteering for the job?


----------



## Kuba (May 3, 2009)

480sparky said:


> There is a checkpoint. It's called User Registration.
> 
> Unfortunately, the information provided by new users cannot be verified. So if a new user flat-out lies, there's no way to know it until they expose themselves in the forum.
> 
> ...


 
I fully understand that, but there is a better way to do this..

This site (since i have been here) seems to be exploding with startups and diy people.

I just saw a thread in the painting section from someone asking how to use stain ****... unreal!


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Kuba said:


> This site (since i have been here) seems to be exploding with startups and diy people.


"_Exploding_"? I disagree. There was just a reported post and within 3 minutes, 3 mods were all over it.

I'll say this again, the best way to keep CT clean, is to help the mods by reporting questionable posts. If you can't help out some, don't expect the occasional unwanted post or user from appearing.


----------



## Steve Richards (Mar 7, 2006)

Kuba said:


> I just saw a thread in the painting section from someone asking how to use stain ****... unreal!


I saw that too.
My advice to you might be to not reply to threads that are 5 years old.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

I only wish there had been something
like this (or even an interweb) when
I started out.
If you don't want to offer advice to
young guys.....you don't have to.

As far as "screening" goes, that has
been hashed, and re-hashed and discussed
to death, since long before I got here.
No one has come up with any really 
good ideas (or new ones.)
Nathan's system seems to be doing
very well thank you.


----------



## Jeff G (Apr 5, 2010)

neolitic said:


> I only wish there had been something
> like this (or even an interweb) when
> I started out.
> If you don't want to offer advice to
> ...


I agree! 

I truly believe this site works as well as it possibly can simply because the moderators here do an incredible job. 

And to all the moderators, who perform a necessary, yet thankless, job, I say "THANK YOU"!!!:thumbup: 

In the short time I've been here, it's pretty obvious you folks are doing an awesome job! I gotta say - the traffic alone here is enough to make your head spin.


----------



## BuiltByMAC (Mar 11, 2006)

Kuba said:


> its begining to look like a freelancer forum for individuals probing pros for information on how to start a business...


As different individuals have dif. levels of tolerance for what might be a DIY question vs. what might just be a noob question, we leave it up to the individual. 
You have two options - 
1. click the red "!" button under the user name or
2. Click on the user name, click on User Lists, click on "Add to Ignore List"

The third option is to request a full refund for all monies paid for your membership here....now where did I put that receipt book?

Mac


----------



## Kuba (May 3, 2009)

I have no problem helping another contractor out, heck even an EXPERIANCED person starting out for the first time - i have absolutely no problem with that what so ever.. I enjoy helping out a fellow contractor. We learn a lot from eachother.. Product knowledge, equip, marketing stories etc etc..

My headache comes from seeing requests for information from individuals who obviously have no damn clue what their doing. I dont think anyone who has to ask questions about the basic principles of contruction belongs.. And in turn really have no business marketing themselves in the business world as a professional contractor.

The same people showing up here asking how to paint a gdamn fence are the ones out there lowballing and hacking up the contracting industry.

I guess my point is... If you have to come here to ask the most idiotic simple basic stuff.. you simply dont belong here - go to the DIY or HO forums to learn a tradeskill!

Another part of me is just pissed off b/c of the economy.. i was doing so well.. I thought this yr was going to be a good kick off and recovery from the real crap we all went through, but yet again the media is brain washing everyone and it is getting even worse than last yr!

so yeah, my frustration is coming from two angles...


----------



## Kuba (May 3, 2009)

BuiltByMAC said:


> As different individuals have dif. levels of tolerance for what might be a DIY question vs. what might just be a noob question, we leave it up to the individual.
> You have two options -
> 1. click the red "!" button under the user name or
> 2. Click on the user name, click on User Lists, click on "Add to Ignore List"
> ...


 
Im didnt mean to come off as if i was targeting the moderators or this site... Its just been one of them days i guess...


----------



## BuiltByMAC (Mar 11, 2006)

Kuba said:


> Im didnt mean to come off as if i was targeting the moderators or this site... Its just been one of them days i guess...


No worries, we're pretty thick-skinned! Jus' hit the lil' red button, we'll take care of the rest.

Any other measures to limit membership would result in draconian policies that would piss off most everyone.

Sorry you're having a bad year...

Mac


----------



## Kuba (May 3, 2009)

Low ball city bro... Guys are literally working for bread and water... All of my honey holes are outa honey LOL

Referal work is all i do.. just seems everyone in my gen area is puckering up real tight.

How is OR doing? I want to move out there so bad! Have room in your basement? LOL!!!


----------



## Mkespencejr (Jun 7, 2009)

It just contractor helping new contractors out. You don't have to reply.
I am new ( been in business for 3 years) and sometimes I ask for help to understand how contractor business works so I can learn from it.

All about helping out...


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Kuba said:


> Low ball city bro... Guys are literally working for bread and water... All of my honey holes are outa honey LOL
> 
> Referal work is all i do.. just seems everyone in my gen area is puckering up real tight.
> 
> How is OR doing? I want to move out there so bad! Have room in your basement? LOL!!!


Ever watch a horse press the
barbed wire deep into his neck
to reach the grass that is sooooo
much greener on the other side 'o the fence?


----------



## MAULEMALL (May 16, 2010)

angus242 said:


> We have an awesome group of moderators (if I do say so myself) that do our best keeping those who don't belong out.
> 
> If you or any other member notices something fishy, press the little red button and report it. It will be looked into.


 It's the fro dude,,, it just doesn't command the respect of the predecessor :no:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

MAULEMALL said:


> It's the fro dude,,, it just doesn't command the respect of the predecessor :no:



Upon further review, I wasn't as interesting as I thought. Now I have a 70's fro.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Kuba said:


> Low ball city bro... Guys are literally working for bread and water... All of my honey holes are outa honey LOL
> 
> Referal work is all i do.. just seems everyone in my gen area is puckering up real tight.
> 
> How is OR doing? I want to move out there so bad! Have room in your basement? LOL!!!




Hey Kuba, where are you at in PA?



Dave


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

Kuba said:


> Any chance you guys can set up a check point and make this site strickly for Licensed/Insured REAL Contractors?
> 
> When i came to this site that is what I thought it was all about... Ultimately (for me) its begining to look like a freelancer forum for individuals probing pros for information on how to start a business...
> 
> ...


I am unlicensed.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

framerman said:


> I am unlicensed.


I'm too often unemployed.... :sad:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

to professionalism:drink:


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

when is this thread going to be closed down....mods, come on here....




arty:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

monkey said:


> This might sound silly and I have no idea how much work would be involved (servers,payment, etc. ) Have you guys ever discussed making this a pay site?
> Maybe keep reading for the general public but no posting until you pay that fee?
> Might let other contractors see what they were paying for and wan't to join while even a small fee might make HO's hesitate when they wanted a quick answer to some simple ?.
> 
> P.S. Aren't a lot of us HO's ? I have some ?'s I would like to ask other trades here about my own house. Don't you guys talk to other trades in the field?. I have people ask me things and I ask them things. Never seen an attitude. Must be an internet thing. Maybe I'm just easy going... I am part Hippie.





If you have a problem with this place you know where the door is. If you'd like to make a monthly donation I'm sure the administrator won't mind at all.....


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

monkey said:


> This might sound silly and I have no idea how much work would be involved (servers,payment, etc. ) Have you guys ever discussed making this a pay site?
> Maybe keep reading for the general public but no posting until you pay that fee?
> Might let other contractors see what they were paying for and wan't to join while even a small fee might make HO's hesitate when they wanted a quick answer to some simple ?. - *The simple answer is that nothing is broken-so there is no need to fix anything.  This place works just fine the way it is.*
> 
> ...


If you want to send a check in though............:whistling


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

fast fred said:


> Why don't we make a rule that we have to include and post all our insurance information to become a members here. (since licensing varies so thats no good) That way we can prove we're legit. That way the people without insurance can steal that info to use as their info to make them seem legit.


 


monkey said:


> This might sound silly and I have no idea how much work would be involved (servers,payment, etc. ) Have you guys ever discussed making this a pay site?
> Maybe keep reading for the general public but no posting until you pay that fee?
> Might let other contractors see what they were paying for and wan't to join while even a small fee might make HO's hesitate when they wanted a quick answer to some simple ?.


 

So I am going to pay to have my insurance information kept on record?

Yea, great idea.

I'll be submitting DNA samples to keep on record as well.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

CookeCarpentry said:


> I'll be submitting DNA samples to keep on record as well.


That should clear up lots of cold cases.:laughing:

Just kidding Mark!


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

CookeCarpentry said:


> So I am going to pay to have my insurance information kept on record?
> 
> Yea, great idea.
> 
> I'll be submitting DNA samples to keep on record as well.





rselectric1 said:


> That should clear up lots of cold cases.:laughing:
> 
> Just kidding Mark!



I am just going to mail Leo, Angus, and Ronco a pair of my socks each.:laughing:


I really don't like explaining every step of tiling a shower to my electrician, or letting him borrow my tile saw, :furious:.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Keep your damn socks to yourself, I want nothing to do with Warner socks....


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

How is this site any different than a job site? 

You get your stuffed shirts, your experienced craftsmen, your guys who show up drunk or hungover.
WTH gentlemen, whatever happened to tolerance? When someone goes across the line, you either reel him back in or let him go. It's a judgement call.

BTW, you're all fired.:thumbsup:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I want my severance check then.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Leo G said:


> I want my severance check then.


 Fine, I'll refund your membership fee, prorated of coarse.:thumbsup:


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

loneframer said:


> You get your stuffed shirts, your experienced craftsmen, your guys who show up drunk or hungover.
> 
> :thumbsup:


Yeah, all those guys showed up on my job this morning.:clap:


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

I think a lot of guy's that are slow get po'ed at the unlicensed/flybynight/illegal "thing" "problem" or whatever you want to call it...I used to really let it bother me and sound off about it on a regular basis.MZ Handyman received quite a bit of my wrath....

I don't let it get to me _*too *_much anymore...I have much more important things to keep me awake at night.:laughing:

I am very great full to have a decent sized job going right now...I kinda feel like a contractor again...You know,chasing down materials, worrying about deadlines,chasing checks,not eating lunch....That last one really gets to me...:laughing:


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I am just going to mail Leo, Angus, and Ronco a pair of my socks each.:laughing:


I'll donate my gift to Leo. Just send it straight to him.

That should save you some shipping costs too.:whistling


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Thanks Ron.

May the fleas of a 1000 camels infest your armpits.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Leo G said:


> Thanks Ron.
> 
> May the fleas of a 1000 camels infest your armpits.


Any time buddy!:thumbup:


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

monkey said:


> This might sound silly and I have no idea how much work would be involved (servers,payment, etc. ) Have you guys ever discussed making this a pay site?
> Maybe keep reading for the general public but no posting until you pay that fee?
> Might let other contractors see what they were paying for and wan't to join while even a small fee might make HO's hesitate when they wanted a quick answer to some simple ?.
> 
> P.S. Aren't a lot of us HO's ? I have some ?'s I would like to ask other trades here about my own house. Don't you guys talk to other trades in the field?. I have people ask me things and I ask them things. Never seen an attitude. Must be an internet thing. Maybe I'm just easy going... I am part Hippie.


Would be great, but ain't gonna happen.

Nathan makes money from gross traffic here. Tough thing to make any money with the pay subscription model when about 99.9% of your new members all come from search engine traffic. With a closed site of just professionals the search engine traffic dries up and the membership slowly dwindles away.

CT's membership is a bit... (ummm) less sophisticated because it's search engine generated and not driven from a professional source such as the JLC forums (driven by a professional magazine that is subscription based).

Did you see the polls I started about size of your company and gross sales, it pretty revealing to who frequents this place.


----------



## monkey (Jan 25, 2009)

rselectric1 said:


> If you want to send a check in though............:whistling


Its strange how my strange sense of humour does not translate well to an internet forum.

I don't post or check in much but I like the site and meant that about it being a pay/subscribe site. I did not know if you guys had talked about this before.

I think you took what I wrote the wrong way.......:whistling


----------



## SC sawdaddy (Oct 15, 2008)

Maybe we should bring the ol' tree fiddy comment out of retirement. It didn't keep the pricing questions out but it usually made them fun.:shifty:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Leo wouldn't know what to do with them, they are not crew socks.:laughing:


----------



## taylorconst (Jan 3, 2010)

hing:


Leo G said:


> Thanks Ron.
> 
> May the fleas of a 1000 camels infest your armpits.




Do camels really have fleas?:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Leo wouldn't know what to do with them, they are not crew socks.:laughing:


They'd be to small anyway. :whistling


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Leo G said:


> They'd be to small anyway. :whistling


LMFAO :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

and kinda crunchy


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Thanks for that tidbit of information Darcy.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Leo G said:


> Thanks for that tidbit of information Darcy.



I might have to give Gus the boot for my signature line.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Taken out of context it is meaningless. 

But as an inside joke.... priceless.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

How else could one get that out of you...


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Ooooooo It's the thanks you're after....sneaky devil you.


----------



## monkey (Jan 25, 2009)

Leo G said:


> If you have a problem with this place you know where the door is. If you'd like to make a monthly donation I'm sure the administrator won't mind at all.....


Could I ask you to explain where I complained?

I think all I did is show my ignorance of how sites like this work. Mike Finley is the only one who read my comment as intended. 
This thread was started about a gate at the door. What is the membership here 50+k . I was just thinking that a yearly fee might still generate income and pay for whatever makes sites like this run. Taking out a credit card to register and pay might stop some at that gate.

Leo... I had hoped to check out your shop if I'm out that way......
now I'm thinking that if I do your going to kick my a$$ and "show me the door" :sad:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

monkey said:


> now I'm thinking that if I do your going to kick my a$$ and "show me the door" :sad:


Gus handles all of Leo's lightweight work i believe:boxing:


----------



## monkey (Jan 25, 2009)

tomstruble said:


> Gus handles all of Leo's lightweight work i believe:boxing:


It's a good thing I'm 6'2 and 220lbs.
Or I was.....


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

You keep trying to find different ways to change the place. We keep telling you nothing is going to change, it works like it is. Then you come up with another idea how to change the place.

You can do what you'd like. But you will have to deal with the way this place is. Because I don't see it changing very much any time soon.

No reason to get upset, I don't plan on kicking your ass out the door and I never stated it that way.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

monkey said:


> What is the membership here 50+k . I was just thinking that a yearly fee might still generate income and pay for whatever makes sites like this run.


50K isn't for real. That might be how many people rolled through here over the years. 

Real membership is a couple of thousand, with a couple of hundred regulars visiting and about half of that posting regularly.

Obviously once you know that, you can figure out that turn over is pretty staggering, and you need a constant new supply of eye balls finding the place. Which means without something besides search traffic generating new people finding this place, it wouldn't take long for it to be a ghost town if you started charging and shut down the ability to have google sending people here for free.


----------

